# Generator oil get emptied in 5 days



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an Astra Korea Generator 2.8 KVA. The problem is that its oil get emptied within 5 to 7 days I mean 0.6 ltr oil remains to 0.2 to 0.3 ltr.

I Have recently changed head valves but still problem exists.

Oil also comes into Over Head Valve and Carburetor. But the leaking oil quantity is not much then where does oil go?

What should I change so that I can get rid of this problem.

Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

How many hours are on the unit? What is the maintenance history? And what type of oil are you using in it?


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

I run it 9 hours a day. I used both light thick oil but it didn't work. Piston rings and valves were changed but nothing happened.


----------



## sgzeroone (Jun 5, 2013)

Well if its not leaking it on the ground then its probably burning it. If its burning that much oil there has to be a fair amount of smoke coming out the exhaust.


----------

